# Machinist Chest



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2004)

I fell in love with this american Gerstner tool chest







Do you know whether it is available in the UK (or elsewhere in the EU) ?

Or maybe it would be an even better idea to build it up myself: by chance some of you friends has a plan ?

Thanks in advance 
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2004)

mmmm... it doesn't show up....


----------



## Alf (13 Oct 2004)

Hmm, let's try this:






Cheers, Alf

*Edit* You'd left out the "%20", Alberto. I think that's to replace the space in the file name isn't it?


----------



## Dewy (13 Oct 2004)

That is very similar to the Old British made Moore & Wright toolmakers cabinet I used to have til I had to leave it with my brother in South Africa because it would have taken up more than half my luggage allowance on the plane back.
The only difference between them is that mine didn't have the opening top.
It only had the drawers.


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Oct 2004)

Alberto,

How's this?
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_im ... _tool_box/


----------



## SimonA (13 Oct 2004)

Alberto,

I too have fallen for the Gerstner tool chests and was thinking about making one. Infact when I placed the timber order for my mirror I included a lot extra than I would need so I could have a shot at building one. The main reason for me making one is that the missus is starting to get a little bit sick of me having my good tools spread all over the house! My workshop has a little bit of damp in it and I don't like leaving all the expensive hand tools in there. 

I have a little bit more info at home on the dimensions of these chests that Chris(waterhead) found for me one day whilst browsing the net. So I could send them to you if you wish, its not much but every little bit helps!

If you want we could build one togeather and share the ideas? I think it'll be a good project for me to do over the winter months.

SimonA
PS. I've just picked up the mirror for my mirror, if you get what I mean!?! So I'll hopefully be posting one of two more picks in the next few days, if anyones interested? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2004)

SimonA":3gp3yfk2 said:


> I have a little bit more info at home on the dimensions of these chests that Chris(waterhead) found for me one day whilst browsing the net. So I could send them to you if you wish, its not much but every little bit helps!
> 
> If you want we could build one togeather and share the ideas? I think it'll be a good project for me to do over the winter months



GREAT proposal ! Winters in my place may be long and windy so... why not ? Look forward to whatever bit of help !
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Dewy (13 Oct 2004)

Although I see the carrying handles on each side of the Gerstner tool chest, my old chest had a spring back leather handle on the top.
To protect the wood from being knocked when putting things on tp (coffee cups and tools) I removed the handle and fitted a sheet of 1/4" vulcanised rubber then replaced the handle with longer screws to hold it on.
The removable front had a lock in the middle.
I fitted a sheet of brass along the full length of the top rail on this door and slightly countersunk some screw holes so the screws didnt go in all the way. This plate stood proud of the door top by 1/4 - 3/8" to prevent the door being levered off. Once the screws were in the heads were filed off so the plate couldnt be removed.
A yearly rub over with boiled linseed oil kept the chest looking as good as new after 10 years of daily use in a busy toolroom.


----------



## blurk99 (13 Oct 2004)

they even sell them as a kit form.... there's some sizes on this link


http://www.gerstnerusa.com/toolchests/52-kit.htm

jim


----------



## SimonA (13 Oct 2004)

Cool, Alberto........I'll send you that bit of info and start drawing up some plans :lol: 

I think Albertos will probably turn out to be a splendid chest and a wonderful piece of art wich will only take him a matter of weeks to make..........and mine, well mine will probably turn out to be a packing crate and take bloody months!!!!  

SimonA


----------



## Alf (13 Oct 2004)

Guys,

There are plans in The Toolbox Book which'd help you a good deal. Veritas also do a plan IIRC. Also worth sticking "Gerstner" and "plan" (in various combinations) into the various tool fora, The Porch in particular. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## tx2man (14 Oct 2004)

Blimey :shock: ,

Makes the bog standard, firewood, tool cupboard
i'm blunderbusing together at the mo' look great :roll: :roll: :roll:

TX


----------



## Bean (14 Oct 2004)

I have been after a M&W Chest since I was an apprentice, but that one looks better and of a suitable size I may well add it to mu tuit list

Bean


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2004)

SimonA":rt2mvocz said:


> I think Albertos will probably turn out to be a splendid chest and a wonderful piece of art wich will only take him a matter of weeks to make..........and mine, well mine will probably turn out to be a packing crate and take bloody months!!!!



Too bad ! I wish I could share your view ...  

Most surely the other way 'round !
In any case... I wouln't dare to accept a contest !

First problem: chasing the hardware (I wouldn't start cutting ANYTHING before actually having ALL bolts and nuts in my hands). I saw something suitable at Lee Valley. Any better idea ?

Thanks
Alberto


----------



## SimonA (14 Oct 2004)

Hehehe.....I do seem to be on a roll a the moment, but how long it'll last I don't know :? 

As for info on the tool chests, I did a but more hunting around yesterday and have once or two things to past on......once again nothing much, but every little bit helps.

Most of these where taken from the Porch, cheers for the link Alf!

>>
Mine is 16" tall x 9-3/8" deep x 20" wide, and has 11 drawers. Three 
drawers left and four right of a 5"x3" center drawer, over 3 full 
width drawers. The top area is 3" deep with the cover closed. 
Drawer heights are 1" (4), 1-1/4" (1), 1-1/2" (3), 2-1/2" (2), and 
the 5x3.
<<


>>
Most all wooden chests are around 8" front to back inside each drawer. 1 1/4"
is the most useful height for drawers. In production, drawer bottoms are thin
sheet steel. For homemade, used aluminum road signs saw up just nice.
The whole ballgame lies in careful squaring of each drawer and the carcase
because the side drawer guides allow very little deviation for good operation.
<<

>>
Lee Valley has plans on p. 139 of most recent catalog,
item # 05L16.01. They also have locking spring pin
listed on the same page, item # 05E11.01. The latter
holds the front panel in place when the chest is
closed. No affiliation, etc., etc

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.asp? ... currency=2

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.asp? ... currency=2
<<

You can also get all the original hardware direct from Gerstner them selves.......I wonder if anybody could put us onto somewhere in the UK that stocks this kinda hardware?

SimonA


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2004)

SimonA, great clues ! Especially the one related to drawer bottoms and road signs  ! I reckon this is fairly enough stuff to (think to) start the project.

I will metricate everything and see which wood would be available here around (ideally chestnut, but I wouln't mind cherry or oak too).

First pics in 6 months time !
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## SimonA (14 Oct 2004)

Alberto.....I'll probably make mine from Oak as I ordered alot extra the last time and I'm quickly coming to love this timber! Although I could do with out the tanin staining my hands!! Anyone else have this problem?

I think I'll probably add little bits of different timber to compliment the Oak and add interest to the chest. I was also thinking about trying some veneering or inlay work.

SimonA


----------



## Alf (14 Oct 2004)

Chaps,

You do realise we'll be expecting step-by-step, blow-by-blow accounts of this Tool Chest Challenge now? I'm greatly looking forward to it. :wink: 

You really do need to get hold of The Toolbox Book you know... :roll: However, I found an article in "The Small Woodshop - Best of FWW" on making a chest more like the Moore & Wright type, which may be of interest to Bean. Also a small bit on something similar in "The Handyman's Book" by Paul N Hasluck, which is very galootish and worth having to read on any trip down The Slope you may be taking... I'm sure I've seen something else somewhere but so far my search has been fruitless. I'll look into it a bit more.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2004)

.. without forgetting some twisted dovetails here and there ... :shock: !

Mamma mia !!! hasting home to start chopping asap !!!!!


----------



## SimonA (14 Oct 2004)

Alf.....I don't know so much about a challenge, more like a friendly co-operation......

I have obtained a copy of the Toolbox Book today and will be having a little look at it tonight(hopefully) will also start drawing down some design ideas and layout for the chest. I'm also going to start measuring some of my tools just so as I know how big to make the drawers. 

Any help on the hardware front would be great!

SimonA


----------



## SimonA (14 Oct 2004)

Just thinking on there.....would one put ones planes in a chest like this or is this tool chest just reserved for the rest of ones arsenal! :lol: 

It could end up being a fair old weight if you put all your planes in!

SimonA


----------



## Alf (14 Oct 2004)

Some assorted links that may help/inspire. I may be repeating here, so apologies if so:
http://www.smithsonianlegacies.si.edu/objectdescription.cfm?ID=168
http://americanhistory.si.edu/toolbox/machin.html
http://www.woodcraftplans.com/u788.htm
Popular Woodworking also did one last year, which appears to be lifted straight from their book "Building the perfect tool chest" by Jim Stack. Terrible Normite practices used of course, but it seems to solve the locking front problem without recourse to special hardware. Tiny picture here.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Bean (14 Oct 2004)

Alf are you refering to Huey & Huey's or Jim Stacks ??

Bean


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2004)

SimonA":2i13j7at said:


> Just thinking on there.....would one put ones planes in a chest like this or is this tool chest just reserved for the rest of ones arsenal!



who cares ? the important is to actually MAKE the chest ...

SimonA, what about the thickness of the timber ? Thinking of 1cm (3/8") ... would it be enough ? And since I don't want to use ply wood or veneering, how would you suggest to make the back of the carcase ? Frame-and-panel ?

continues...
Alberto


----------



## Alf (15 Oct 2004)

Bean":39fljde4 said:


> Alf are you refering to Huey & Huey's or Jim Stacks ??


Huh? Explain this to me in words of one syllable - I'm not at my best today.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SimonA (15 Oct 2004)

Alberto.....3/8ths is what I was thinking of, I have a load of 1" boards that I'm going to resaw so I'll probably end up with 3/8ths anyhow.......I might do the sides out of 1/2" because these are the things that will have to take most of the weight. 

As for the sides and the back......we could have frame and panel or just have breadboard ends like they have here: 







This is the look and feel I think I'll be going for in my chest(above pic). I'm not sure if I'm going to build it with a smaller footprint and have it twice as tall or just go with what you see in the pic.






You can also see how they join the bottom into the sides in this pic.....bottom right hand corner.
On the diy chest they sell it doesn't even look as if they have breadboard ends!! 

You can also see from the pic that Noely has posted that the central vertical dividers are sitting in dado joints. You can see it from the large chest in the top of this post too....

SimonA


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2004)

SimonA":39y469g1 said:


> or just have breadboard ends



good view ! I hadn't noticed it !

Thanks
Alberto


BTW, that kit is really awful !


----------



## Noel (15 Oct 2004)

This is starting to get interesting, a really nice chest.

Noel


----------



## Alf (16 Oct 2004)

Alf":pvq5g6hl said:


> Bean":pvq5g6hl said:
> 
> 
> > Alf are you refering to Huey & Huey's or Jim Stacks ??
> ...


The penny has dropped. At last. I meant Jim Stack's.


----------



## Bean (16 Oct 2004)

Hooray ALF
Yes I agree with you, some look classy and some can get over fussy, which spoils the look. Still I guess its a personal thing :wink: 

Bean


----------



## beech1948 (17 Oct 2004)

Hi,
This is an interesting thread cause I am considering the tool storage issues of a slightly damp garage and many old tools that need protecting.

The chest you are all considering was for a machinist tools. Does this mean that the drawer height would suit woodworking tools. What would be the best heights for drawers. Would the smaller drawers be large enough for some tools eg. Starret combination square. With all its bits would need about 43 to 45 mm in height plus a bit for clearance ect etct.

What are your views on drawer heights for such a cabinet.

What tools do you envisage going into such a chest.

regards


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oct 2004)

as SimonA is suggesting... measure your tools before starting to chop !

By the way, I understand thet the bottom of the carcase is jointed to the sides with dovetails, uh ?

Cheers
Alberto


----------



## SimonA (18 Oct 2004)

From what I can see in the pics the bottom is sitting in a housing joint(if this is the correct name for it :? )

I would do as we have suggested earlier on and measure all your tools to start off with......probably better safe than sorry!

As of the kind of tools.....well I'm going to be putting all of my marking and measuring tools, chisels, saws, and probably one or two of my planes in there too.....most of it is going to be built with tool expansion in mind!! :lol: 

SimonA


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2004)

SimonA":2avzgzro said:


> From what I can see in the pics the bottom is sitting in a housing joint(if this is the correct name for it :? )



mmmmhh ... look closer to this pic ...


----------



## SimonA (18 Oct 2004)

hmmmm......not wanting to start a fight here fella  but that looks like a finger joint to me....to square to be dovetails.(but that could just be my eyesight)

I think what this goes to show us is that theres more than one way to build a box!!

SimonA


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oct 2004)

SimonA, after drawing down a first sketch a doubt came to my mind: must the front lid be _completely_ retractable under the drawers ? From the pictures the front opening seems rather larger (higher) than the upper lid, so...

Cheers
Alberto

P.S. I ordered the timber: it will be oak !


----------



## Alf (24 Oct 2004)

mantrakalas":1qdpyqf5 said:


> must the front lid be _completely_ retractable under the drawers ?


FWIW, it isn't on my M&W one.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oct 2004)

Alf,

thank you so much for your answer. May I abuse once more of your direct observations ?

How the hinge pins are fitted in place ? Are they removable ? From what I can see (from the pictures), the pins are fitted into holes in the lid's wood so once they are in place... in which way can the lid be slotted into its lateral rails ?

Thanks in advance
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Alf (24 Oct 2004)

Hinge pins? If you're describing what I _think_ you are, then the M&W differs from what you have in mind, I think. But as my brain immediately turns to sludge as soon as I try to form a mental image from any description, I dunno... Help. Someone? :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oct 2004)

so sorry...: my English is definitely inadequate ...

I was thinking of this


----------



## Alf (24 Oct 2004)

mantrakalas":v93kkrsh said:


> so sorry...: my English is definitely inadequate ...


No, no. The description was fine. It's my brain that's inadequate!  :lol: 

Yep, it's as I thought; quite a different solution to my M&W one. Mine has a rebate in the bottom rail that just drops into a groove. No pins at all. So no help here I'm afraid.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oct 2004)

Alf":29uclnnq said:


> Mine has a rebate in the bottom rail that just drops into a groove. No pins at all



mmmmh ... why not ? much simpler and equally strong. Good idea. Thanks a lot  

Alberto


----------



## DaveL (24 Oct 2004)

There is a Moore and Wright one here if you are quick!


----------



## Alf (24 Oct 2004)

DaveL":33b2btwt said:


> There is a Moore and Wright one here if you are quick!


<Alf runs off to put her's on the 'Bay and make a tidy profit> :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Dewy (25 Oct 2004)

I lost my Moore & Wright chest when I left it with my brother in South Africa because it would have taken up over half my weight allowance on the plane.
I inherited my fathers a few years ago that he had used since he worked on aircraft engines in WW2.
I had no key so will have to replace the lock.
It may be a bit dirty after over 60 years but is as sound as a pound.
(Now where do I put all the models he was making and kept in the chest?)


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oct 2004)

> There is a Moore and Wright one here if you are quick!



bellissimo !


----------



## SimonA (25 Oct 2004)

Hi Alberto......Sorry to reply so late....from all the pics I've seen of these kind of tool chests the front panel doesn't seem to sit all the way inside. I think it sits in all the way to the back of the chest and it doesn't matter how much tends to stick out of the front. A lot of them usually tend to make use of the front panel and have a piece of leather on the inside to lay your tools on.

Hope this was of some help?

I started cutting the oak for this project the other night and I'm now just going to sit and let it stabilise of a while whilst I finish off the plans.

SimonA


----------



## tx2man (26 Oct 2004)

The winning bidder was someone called

'PHILLYE'

Mmmmn......i wonder?

TX


----------



## Alf (5 Nov 2004)

Found this while I was looking for something else - thought it might be of interest. Putting the guy's email name in The Porch search got me this message. Four years later isn't too late to take up the offer, surely? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SimonA (5 Nov 2004)

Cheers for that Alf......the biggest problem I'm having is working out sizes for drawers and what should go where.....and planing what things I would like to purchase in the furture and where it will go........and how I'll pick the bloody thing up when its all finished.....I might have to put it on wheels!! :lol: 

I think I might just stick to building large items of furniture, its a dam site easier!

SimonA


----------



## Anonymous (23 Nov 2004)

aeeeh !!! just received all the hardware from Lee Valley (thanks Rob), including the spring closing finger for the front lid  .

Now I can start cutting !

Be back in ... , say, ... six months (uh ?)
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## SimonA (23 Nov 2004)

Huh!.......Bummer....I still have to finish the design of mine!! The more I think about it the more I'm going towards the idea of just full width drawers.

What design have you gone for in the end?

Could you tell me what hardware you purchased?

Cheers

SimonA


----------



## houtslager (23 Nov 2004)

here you go guys :twisted: buy this and use the timber for summint else 

http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/product_details.cfm?sid=V5715&offerings_id=11172


----------



## Anonymous (24 Nov 2004)

houtslager":1goh704s said:


> here you go guys :twisted: buy this and use the timber for summint else
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/product_details.cfm?sid=V5715&offerings_id=11172



jamais !!!

Simon, here's the list:

Items shipped: 
1. Pr Locking Spring Pins (05E1101) Qty - 1 
2. Pr 3-3/8" Cast Brass Chest Handles (06W0201) Qty - 1 
3. (4) 1-7/8" Bottom Corners (00S6401) Qty - 1 
4. (4) 1-1/2" Rounded Corners (00S6403) Qty - 1 
5. Pr Large Trunk Hinges, 1-1/2"x2-1/2" (00S6602) Qty - 1 
6. Pr BP Draw Catches (00S7001) Qty - 1 
7. Main 04/05 USA Catalog (UW0905) Qty - 1 
8. Hardware Catalog 04/05 US (UH05) Qty - 1 
9. Early Christmas 2004 USD (UX1004) Qty - 1 

My project plan is very similar to the Gerstner houtslager is mentioning. I will be using 10 mm oak tablets (before they become bent like shrimps). What about you ? 

Cheers
Alberto


----------

